# Tortie mum and kittens on a golf course



## rose

Hi my sons partners brother is a green keeper on a golf course. There has been a cat wandering about there for weeks and now they have discovered she has 4 x 5-6 week old kittens. She is friendly. We have rung the cats protection who cant help (because shes a stray?) We are in the oxfordshire area, can anyone help? Thank you The golf course is Frilford Heath Golf Club (very posh!)


----------



## Treaclesmum

Photos, photos! 

I bet the mum and kittens are really beautiful, as she's a tortie


----------



## rose

bump anyone??


----------



## rose

Hi sorry to keep bumping this but I really need some advice. Cats protection and RSPCA both say as the cats are safe and not in immediate danger they are not a priority. But they are out in the cold, in some shrubbery on a golf course. The mum is friendly (Im told) but the kittens are not used to people and run and hide. I think it would be too difficult to try and get them ourselves and the kittens may bite etc so really need some help.


----------



## Guest

You could pm kelly-joy here, or if you are near Chorley, the lady offering to foster for a rescue may take them. (See thread in rescue or maybe intro's).


----------



## rose

Nowhere near Chorley Im afraid! Oxford! I have PM'd Kelly Joy but no reply as yet - thanks


----------



## Treaclesmum

I would think a golf course is quite dangerous for them 

They could be hit by golf balls, and they would of course be open to the dangers of foxes at night 

The kittens won't be able to bite hard at their age! I wouldn't worry about that! Mum could either run off or she could get defensive if someone tries to take the babies, but she's more likely to run off. She will be very hungry though, so maybe bring a cat carrier with food in, to lure her in. Then you could shut her in there and then pick up the babies.

I hope someone can help soon!!


----------



## rose

I could try and get them, but I have 4 dogs and 2 cats, what could I do with them?


----------



## rose

Oh well no one wants to help, theyre probably all dead now as it hasnt stopped raining all day. Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## jenny armour

rose said:


> I could try and get them, but I have 4 dogs and 2 cats, what could I do with them?


can you not put them in a spare room?


----------



## jenny armour

rose said:


> I could try and get them, but I have 4 dogs and 2 cats, what could I do with them?


can you not put them in a spare room? where are you based?


----------



## rose

Hi thanks for taking an interest! I could, I had my daughters cat when he broke his leg. Problem is then what do I do with them? I cant keep (or afford) 5 more cats. Also I would worry about bringing illness in. I adopted a rescue dog 3 years ago and ended up giving my 4 dogs kennel cough! I thought if I could collect them I could take them straight to a rescue but no one wants to know.


----------



## Guest

If no one will take them, if you can, PLEASE take them in. The kits will end up feral, and SO hard to rehome. You could see if you could get a 2nd hand aviary, somewhere, and put them out, on lovely days, while looking for homes. (Put cosy little kennels in for shelter, if weather changes). ALWAYS HANDY for emergencies.


----------



## Grace_Lily

Have you tried approaching any smaller, local rescues? The RSPCA are hopeless, I'm surprised CPL hasn't taken an interest but I'm sure a smaller rescue or even a person who rescues privately in their own home would be willing to help. Two of my cats came from people who did the latter.

Just done a quick google for you:

Welcome to the Oxfordshire Animal Sanctuary

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/woar/index.htm

B.A.R.K.S - Banbury Animal Rescue and Kindness Service

With regards to catching them, the sooner the better. It should be relatively easy if you can pull in a few people to help, especially if Mum is friendly. Please could you keep us updated? If you don't have any success I'll see if I can find anymore contacts. I'd rather take them in myself than have them left out now the weather is turning but I'd need to make sure one of my local rescues could take them on for rehoming and transport would be an issue as I am 4 hours away from you.


----------



## Guest

If you can stay nearby, you could put mum into a small cat crate, then set a cat trap in front of the mesh door of the crate, so she can see and call them, put some food down near the mum, in the trap, and catch the kittens. You may have to catch them in 2 lots. If so, take the caught ones home to the safe room, let them out, and go back to other kits and mum, set up again.

You should be able to borrow or hire a cat trap from any rescue.

Could you drive 2 to 3 hours towards Grace Lily, if Grace Lily could drive an hour plus, towards you? If GL will take them, you will be financially better off, and have far less stress on your animals, if you volunteer the extra driving. Think of it as a donation to save these littlies from an awful life as ferals/strays. Shout yourselves a morning tea and a tourist gawk as a reward


----------



## rose

Thanks for all your help. Stadhampton rescue have agreed (with the greenkeeper) to get some cages out this week to hopefully catch them. I have been working since saturday and dont get in until 6pm which is too late for me to do anything personally but the greenkeeper is feeding them. I havent seen them but I think there are 3 x black/white kittens and a ginger. I am off fri/sat/sun so if they havent been collected will go to the golf course with my daugher and try and get them. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Lulus mum

Thank you SO MUCH for trying to help this mum and kittens
Having worked in a small rescue I know only too well that there are so many people like you desperate to help and feeling so helpless!!
Hope so much that these poor babies can have a happy ending.
God bless you for your compassion-will be thinking about you.
Maureen


----------



## jenny armour

what about approaching the vet. our vets will take in anything like that, because they are well in with a local rescue, but i have seen them take in kittens with mum and try and rehome them, its amazing how clients who come into the vets fall for these babies


----------



## rose

I did email my vet last night but didnt get a reply, Ill try and give them a ring. Thanks everyone


----------



## kanga

Rose if you still need help with this let me know, I am in Abingdon.

There is a rescue place at Wheatley that may take them. I have just googled to search and could only find this although not sure this is the one I am thinking of

Four Paws Cat Rescue, Oxfordshire

Let me know whats happening! I can poss re-home them in my shed or even bedroom!

Edited to say I am off Thur/Fri/Sat/Sun and happy to help. Where abouts at the golf course are they, I could take some food down tomorrow.


----------



## Ang2

What a kind offer Kanga! Well done to you. I just hope these little ones are ok as its so cold in the evenings now. I am shocked that CP havent helped. 

I am 4 hours away too, or would have helped.


----------



## rose

How kind. I have this evening had this reply from 4 paws as I emailed several charities over the last few days. The kittens appear to be in good health about 9 weeks old and the mum looks fine. The chaps at the golf course have made them a little shelter. Here is the reply from 4paws:

Hello Rose,

Thank you for your e-mail and sorry for the delay in replying.

The lady that runs the cattery for the rescue is on holiday until Sunday afternoon. If you could provide me with a contact number I will be able to pass your number onto her when she returns.

Could you give me a little more information i.e can the mother cat and kitten be handled? And do you know the rough age of the kittens?

In the meantime, if you would like to try other rescue centres, a list of them can be found on Cats for Adoption from Cat Rescue Centres across the UK, on Cat Chat by clicking on the 'find a shelter' link.

With kind regards

Julie

FOUR PAWS CAT RESCUE


----------



## Rolacolacube

They are absolutely beautiful. Hope they get rescued soon. They are lucky to have someone like you on their side xx


----------



## Ang2

I just hope they are collected soon, as there are likely to be foxes around a golf course. Poor little mites.


----------



## kanga

It looks like they are doing well, Mum has done well to keep 4 kittens to 9 weeks all on her own. I won't do anything then unless you tell me otherwise.

It is tempting to go down and see them, I may just do that! od you know whereabouts they are on the course?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

That doesn't sound as tho a charity is rushing to take them, to me, Kanga. If you have a safe room and no one else does,then get them safe.


----------



## lizward

If they were near me I would simply go and get them!

liz


----------



## colliemerles

_I hope someone takes them in before the really bad weather gets here, bless them._


----------



## 1336252

If I could drive I would go and get them 

Please let us know how they're doing.

I want the ginger one now lol...


----------



## Calvine

rose said:


> Hi thanks for taking an interest! I could, I had my daughters cat when he broke his leg. Problem is then what do I do with them? I cant keep (or afford) 5 more cats. Also I would worry about bringing illness in. I adopted a rescue dog 3 years ago and ended up giving my 4 dogs kennel cough! I thought if I could collect them I could take them straight to a rescue but no one wants to know.


Well, if you could foster them for a while, surely a local small charity could put them on their website. All their fosterers are probably full, my vet is actually boarding some of the kittens from my charity as no one has a space. did that with a stray I took in, I kept her and the kittens in my spare bedroom but the local charity (I'm in w. London) put them on their website, paid for their vax etc. It means you have to be the one to show them to prospective homes....mine all went, four really quickly and the other two after a couple of months. Do you have a small dedicated charity near you??


----------



## katscat555

If i lived closer would have had them away by now.

Kanga did you go for a look???
If not you have been very restrained!!! :biggrin5:

I do hope someone collects them soon as the weather is changing and getting quite cold at nights.
Is it me or does mum look quite round in the belly, (possibly pegnant again??)
Maybe just the way the photos taken but still a possibility.


----------



## Ang2

I dont know what the weather is like there, but its rained all day here. Got drownded walking the dogs. Was thinking about these little ones and hoping they would have been taken to safety by now.


----------



## Calvine

Ang2 said:


> I just hope they are collected soon, as there are likely to be foxes around a golf course. Poor little mites.


It's the thought of the foxes that worries me, hope it works out for them, they are really cute.


----------



## rose

I did PM Kanga with the phone number of the greenkeeper but havent heard back from her yet. I emailed 4paws rescue with the phone number and approx age and condition of kittens. I also mentioned I also thought mum cat looked pregnant


----------



## kanga

Thanks Rose, will call Alex tomorrow.

Which rescue centres have you contacted already about collecting them?

Anyone know how old will the kittens need to be before they can be rehomed away from Mummy?


----------



## rose

RSPCA, Stadhampton (who are going to try and get out) Cats Protection and 4paws (who are passing it on on sunday)


----------



## Guest

For DOGS sake, keep them out of the clutches of RSPCA or they may be put down, perfectly healthy, anyway!!!!!!!


----------



## rose

No worries, they could not spare anyone to attend!!


----------



## Ang2

Agree with HH. The RSPCA would almost definitely euthanise the mother and maybe the kittens.

Cats Protections is the way to go  Its torrential rain here - Im worried they will end up with cat flu.


----------



## jenny armour

rose said:


> I did PM Kanga with the phone number of the greenkeeper but havent heard back from her yet. I emailed 4paws rescue with the phone number and approx age and condition of kittens. I also mentioned I also thought mum cat looked pregnant


that crossed my mind, once her kittens are weaned there is the possibility she could get pregnant again!!


----------



## kanga

Anyone know how old will the kittens need to be before they can be rehomed away from Mummy?


----------



## Guest

Depends on their condition, and whether they are people friendly. (Lots of dinner fed by hand)


----------



## Calvine

rose said:


> RSPCA, Stadhampton (who are going to try and get out) Cats Protection and 4paws (who are passing it on on sunday)


*NOT the RSPCA*...they no longer concern themselves with strays and they will all be killed, Mum, Babes and unborn Babes...that is a fact, the only ones who are NOT PTS are the "high profile" ones who have made into the newspapers and provide the RSPCA with the publicity they want to get the donations rolling in.


----------



## Treaclesmum

The mum cat is so pretty, she could probably get a new home quite quickly. 

CP should be able to help


----------



## lizward

Those kittens certainly look old enough to be rehomed.

Liz


----------



## katscat555

Was just popping back for an update. Cant stop thinking about this wee family. Hope some progress has been made today.

Totally agree about the RSPCA, No way, not in this lifetime, would i ever hand over an animal to them.
The horror stories that i have heard and read on online are horrendous.

To State that they never put a healthy to sleep is a absolute joke!!


----------



## rose

Kitties are still in the cold  Cats protection meant to be coming next week


----------



## Ang2

Next weeeeek!!!

Is there anyone in the area that can get this family to safety until next week???


----------



## katscat555

Next Week?? 

Thats not good.

Has anyone been in touch with Kanga?


----------



## rose

Kanga rang the golf club this morning and they told her Stadhampton rescue were due out soon, but I emailed tonight and Cat org. are supposed to be coming next week. So hopefully one of them will be out soon.


----------



## Guest

Just get someone out there. Don't wait for faffing charities. They are not picking up a broken down car with no rego, dammit.


----------



## katscat555

rose said:


> Kanga rang the golf club this morning and they told her Stadhampton rescue were due out soon, but I emailed tonight and Cat org. are supposed to be coming next week. So hopefully one of them will be out soon.


Is that RSPCA Stadhampton as this is the one you mentioned earlier or another rescue based in Stadhampton??
And you emailed them and they have told you CPL will be out next week??

So if i have this right, Kanga offered to go but was told someone was coming soon......but soon is next week?

Not soon enough i'm afraid.


----------



## rose

Im not sure if Kanga actually offered to go and try and collect them or if she rang and asked about them. I am only repeating what I have been told about the recues. I emailed several charities and gave the contact details of the golf club to liase with. The problem is most of their replies are "we will try and get out there" with no definite dates. The kittens are now quite big and a bit feral so I cannot try and catch them, they would likely scatter. I have only tried to spread the word when I heard of them, I have not even seen them. I do not really have the space for a cat and 4 untrained feral kittens, as much as I would like to help.


----------



## Guest

No one is upset with you rose. We know your situation and that you tried to get help. I think Kanga did offer to pick them up, but was put off by being told that a rescue was going out there. You can't rely on them. They are at breaking point, and those kittens need intense bonding NOW. If anyone can borrow or hire a trap, get mum in a cat carrier, get them into a room and start intense bonding PLEASE DO. ESPECIALLY if it could be the RSPCA coming out.


----------



## Ang2

Rose, did you say that someone at the golf course is feeding them? If so then surely this person has their trust and will be able to round them up.

Is there any way you can contact Kanga to explain that nobody is coming until next week? If she could just home them until CP come out.


----------



## rose

Yes someone is putting food out for them but cannot get near the kittens only the mum.


----------



## katscat555

Sorry if you felt like we were having a go at you were really not.

It's just that this wee family needs help sooner rather than later and i can only speak for myself when i say i feel rather helpless sitting here on the computer knowing that they need help.

You are doing all that you can to get help and my frustration is that the rescues you have contacted dont seem too willing at the moment.

My frustration is not directed at you

Just a thought have you contacted Kelly-Joy from Animal Lifeline, She is on here and many other cat message boards. If she can help she will. She is amazing for what she does for for unwanted and stray cats.
And if my memory serves me correctly she is based in Oxford/Oxforshire.

Just a thought!


----------



## rose

Thanks. Kelly joy was my first contact who said they were inundated and advised me to contact other charities which I did.


----------



## katscat555

Oh thats a shame. 

Just hope kanga can give us an update on her phonecall.


----------



## kanga

There are 'found' posters all around the area for the tortie Mum.

The pack have shelter and are being fed regularly. Granted, they don't have a warm fire to curl up in front of but they are fine.

The kittens act feral, I couldn't get near them. They have had a good 9 weeks with no close human contact.

Stadhampton are not the rspca. Their phone number is 01865 890239, perhaps everyone can chase them tomorrow to express the urgency for getting hold of this pack, esp Mum who may be pregnant again.

Welcome to the Oxfordshire Animal Sanctuary

I think Stadhampton are the best bet here. We need to encourage then to get out there. When we spoke on Sat, she said she would get out asap but the green keeper keeps telling Stadhampton that he can't get near the kittens. So I think Stadhampton are not really looking at this as a priority on the basis they may turn up and end up not achieving anything.


----------



## kanga

Ang2 said:


> Rose, did you say that someone at the golf course is feeding them? If so then surely this person has their trust and will be able to round them up.
> 
> Is there any way you can contact Kanga to explain that nobody is coming until next week? If she could just home them until CP come out.


The cats are absolutely fine. They are happy, being fed, have a warm shelter ... The kittens need homes (a sanctuary is the best bet for sorting that out) and the Mum needs spaying (Stadhampton said they would do that).

They have been there a good few months. A few more days isn't going to kill them. I am confident that Stadhampton will get them and I feel that is there bets option. Please call them and encourage them to get there asap.


----------



## Guest

Most rescues PTS any ferals. There are a couple of feral rescues that might take them, but it is truly distressing that the mum and kittens were allowed to go so long.3 to 6 weeks, those kittens would be fabulous now. They can be reached now, but need to be under intense bonding with people. I am SO afraid they will be PTS now. Purely for the sake of 3ish weeks of nothing done. I feel SO frustrated. I'd have been out there the day I heard about them, to try to bond the kittens, and keep them out of the system.


----------



## rose

Thats good news. 4Paws are on the case also and have been advised that the kittens are not tame.Just a shame help wasnt sought when the kittens were smaller and easier to pick up and tame. Will the kittens ever be able to be tamed enough to rehome?


----------



## rose

To put the records straight I only learned about the cat and kittens last sunday and was at work through to thursday. I emailed 3 different rescues and Kelly Joy and kept in contact with the greenkeepers sister. If I had heard about them when the kittens were tiny I would have gone and got them myself, the fact that the kittens were feral made me assume it was better left to the professionals.


----------



## Calvine

katscat555 said:


> Sorry if you felt like we were having a go at you were really not.
> 
> It's just that this wee family needs help sooner rather than later and i can only speak for myself when i say i feel rather helpless sitting here on the computer knowing that they need help.
> 
> You are doing all that you can to get help and my frustration is that the rescues you have contacted dont seem too willing at the moment.
> 
> My frustration is not directed at you
> 
> Just a thought have you contacted Kelly-Joy from Animal Lifeline, She is on here and many other cat message boards. If she can help she will. She is amazing for what she does for for unwanted and stray cats.
> And if my memory serves me correctly she is based in Oxford/Oxforshire.
> 
> Just a thought!


It's starting to get so cold overnight now.


----------



## katscat555

Thankyou so much Kanga for coming back to update us. I've been thinking about these kitties all weekend!!

I do agree it sounds like the kittens are going to be difficult to catch without trapping them
To gain thier trust out in the open would take a while and you would need someone pretty dedicated and enough time to do this. 
I too would have given it a shot had they have been anywhere close to me (too much time on my hands!! ). But even then you have no guarentee of actually catching them.

But before Rose informed us all of the situation, it doesn't seem like any of the rescues were informed of the situation. If the people at the golf course had reported them earlier then i am certain they wouldn't still be here now.
Rose is the one that contacted the rescues and posted on here, but seems like nothing was done before this apart from the missing posters and i'm just wondering if she hadn't done anything would the golf course people just let them fend for themselves???
At least now they stand a better chance of getting someone to help!!

So I do think that Rose Deserves a Thankyou!!....... THANKYOU ROSE!!! 

But even at 9 weeks old i do believe with enough time they could be tamed but they need to be caught first in which case the rescue is best placed to do this.

I dont think all rescues put down feral kittens, older cats they TNR but i'm pretty sure they would be given a chance first.

Agree Calvine it is getting really cold at night, This weekend here has been bitterly cold So fingers crossed that Stadhampton or 4paws will be able to do something soon before the weather really turns.

Kanga Thanks again for taking the time to go out to them and coming back to update us!!


----------



## Guest

Trouble is all the rescues are overflowing at present. They are refusing perfectly fine kittens. I know in Oz, the major rescues PTS all wild ferals, whatever the age. They don't volunteer the info to the people who bring them in, but that is their policy. The only homes suitable are barn cats. Most farmers have their own ferals in situ, and wouldn't pay for a cat! Most don't give a toss, if desexed. The farmers here let the ferals breed up, in mouse plagues, then put down poison, after. No one even bothers with the smallest care for farm cats. Usually only specialist feral rescues bother with them, only the tiny private or individual rescuers have the time and will to tame them, as the ferals usually only bond tightly with the bonding human, and don't bond to a stranger who chooses them. It is an uphill battle, and there are easy kittens and cats PTS. Ferals...

I seriously fear for them, now. If anyone can catch even one,with a borrowed trap, I do believe you may save it's life.


----------



## rose

*UPDATE*

Cats protection are going to try and catch the cats this wednesday!!


----------



## katscat555

Fingers Crossed. XX

The Cats Protection League i know for a fact do help feral kitties. My local one was adverstisng for a Feral cat officer a wee while back and they will take the time to try and tame them if young enough. They also run a TNR programme here as we have feral colonies living out on the industrial estates.

Hopefully it wont be too long before these little ones and mum are safe!


----------



## kanga

I agree with the post thanking Rose. Had she not done what she did, the pack would just have been left fending for themselves. 

Househens - we are in the UK and the rescues we have contacted would not dream of pts the kittens so please lay off, I feel you have been a little harsh with your 'I would have been there at the drop of a hat' stance. We are doing what we can here, and being the ones here in the situation is a little different to an ideal hypothetical scenario we would assume for ourselves. Please try to be supportive as not everyone has the same abilities and capabilities.

I hope cats protection managed to trap them today. X


----------



## Guest

I think you are reading in the wrong tone. I'm not typng in preachy, bossy voice, but in sick with worry voice. I was one of the first, to assure rose that no one was having a go, if you go back and check. I was saying what DOES happen in Oz. They DON'T tell people what they do with ferals, they have it in their written policy, so many think it is saving the cat, when they hand it over. Similarly, few vets that take them, will save them. 

It makes me so distressed, but I understand that they can't rehome the happiest average cats... I rescued 11 feral kittens last year, the cost of desexing shots, etc., meant I went the whole winter in the highlands of Oz, where it can get to as low as -8/-10 degrees celsius, on worse days. I also spent nothing on heating, and washed from a pot not quite holding 3/4 of a bucket, heated on my stove, and even hadburns from spills of boiling water, when mixing with cold, to pour on me. I still have 3 feral cats here, altho I swore I would never own another cat, after my 17 yo dies. (Also a rescue). One feral is still completely wild, and has no hope of a great home, and I live with the worry that they are likely to outlive me by 10 years, IF I could find someone to take them.

So, I HAVE stepped up, I am genuinely sacrificing past the average, STILL don't have hot water, and no time soon. I'm not cross about being warned off, but you are reading me wrong. My wild kit was about 3 months, when caught, the others, 2 to 5 or 6 weeks, and the difference is a world apart. I have tamed an adult feral. It was a HUGE undertaking, and I was the only person he would accept, and act like a normal, loving cat. Unfortunately, he was bitten by a venomous snake, and died.

What I did get upset, NOT ANGRY about, is so many 1/2 / full offers being put off, by assurances that rescues were coming, and yet nothing WAS happening. That is no one's fault, but I was trying to get those who offered, to not wait, even if they were only temporary, as I KNOW every week makes it SO much harder to get them loving, protective homes.


----------



## rose

Good news!!! Cats protection have rounded up mum and 2 kittens. They are still trying to catch the other two! Fingers crossed they will get them.


----------



## Rolacolacube

Fantastic news. Hope the other kitties get caught soon xx


----------



## rose

One Black and white and the ginger one have evaded capture! A cage/trap has been left to try and get them. Poor little things they must be looking for their mum :sad:


----------



## Guest

rose/kanga, if the 2 left are male, there is someone looking for a pair of male kittens under 6 months, semi outdoor, welcome inside, well cared for, It is hoped they catch mice, around stables. Sounds a perfect life for them. New thread in rescue/rehome. Ginger is LIKELY male


----------



## rose

Hi 2 kitties have evaded capture still  Thanks househens when they catch them I will find out whats happening with them.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle

hi rose-any news?

i was the person after 2 boy kittens and we are leics so not a million miles away.


----------



## Ang2

kanga said:


> I agree with the post thanking Rose. Had she not done what she did, the pack would just have been left fending for themselves.
> 
> Househens - we are in the UK and the rescues we have contacted would not dream of pts the kittens so please lay off, I feel you have been a little harsh with your 'I would have been there at the drop of a hat' stance. We are doing what we can here, and being the ones here in the situation is a little different to an ideal hypothetical scenario we would assume for ourselves. Please try to be supportive as not everyone has the same abilities and capabilities.
> 
> I hope cats protection managed to trap them today. X


I think you have misread HH. She is one of the kindest, active animal rescue people on this forum, and is tirelessly promoting 'homes needed'. I think we have all just been sat on a cliff hanger, waiting eagerly to get this family to safety.


----------



## rose

They are all caught and safe!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Brilliant news!!! 

Well done on all your efforts


----------



## rose

Thanks everyone for your words of encouragement and kind thoughts, a good result!


----------



## Rolacolacube

Fantastic news. So pleased xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Awww such cuties too!! Shouldn't be too hard to find homes for :001_wub:


----------



## Laurac

That is excellent. Congratulations.


----------



## katscat555

Fantastic news!! 

So pleased to hear that they are all safe.


----------



## Ang2

What a relief! Such wonderful news.


----------



## 1336252

I am so pleased they are all safe now! 

Please keep us updated about them finding homes.

I'd snap up the little ginger baby:001_wub:


----------



## rose

I was tempted to steal the ginger one myself! Problem is my two cats are a bit drippy and I fear the ginger kitten would be too fiesty for them!


----------



## 1336252

rose said:


> I was tempted to steal the ginger one myself! Problem is my two cats are a bit drippy and I fear the ginger kitten would be too fiesty for them!


I laughed when you said drippy, my cats can be like that 

Although my parents raised ferral kittens, they were born in their garden. The mother was ferral too but she'd only go near my dad. Now one of the kittens is such a big baby. :biggrin5:


----------

